# Fiber and hemorrhoids



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

Just got back from a colo-rectal specialist...he was NOT a general GI person.After doing a sigmoidoscopy, he said I have internal hemorrhoids and the simplest thing is to increase my fiber. That is difficult because I most frequently have diarrhea and sometimes alternate with constipation.What other prescriptions or natural remedies are there? Is Citrucel the easiest way? How much FiberOne cereal do most people need in the morning? I have a history of Crohns ILEITIS. Could the additional hemorrhoids be causing the fact that when I eat food I am NOW also having: LOTS OF HARD GAS, rectal urgency, rectal pain, rectal churning, and sometimes nausea?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I really would urge you to see your regular GI specialist and ask if the internal hemorrhoids are what's causing your new symptoms when you eat. He needs to make sure there are no new developments from your Crohn's. If your other doctor recommended increasing your fiber, I would definitely suggest you do this with soluble, not insoluble, fiber. And yes, Citrucel is a good way to accomplish this. FiberOne cereal (and other "high fiber" cereals) are high in insoluble fiber. This can exacerbate your diarrhea and pain. Oatmeal and cream of rice are good soluble fiber cereals to try instead.You might also find that strong, hot peppermint, chamomile, anise, or fennel teas help settle many of your GI symptoms. They won't address the underlying problem of Crohn's or the hemorrhoids but they can make you feel better, and they have no risks or side effects.Best,Heather


----------

